# late period 2nd period after IUI, is it common?



## Hells Bells (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi

Ive not been on here for a while, we decided to have a break from treatment for a few months after IUI failed in March, I felt I needed the break as I found the whole thing very mentally draining. 

I am now 10 days late ive not tested im too scared!  also I am pretty sure that its just my body playing games with me!  Is it common/normal for the 2nd AF to be late?
Ive read other posts about late AF's but thats only with IVF treatment I suppose its just the same?? 

thanks Helen


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Helen,

So sorry to hear about your failed attempt last month, I think a break sounds like just what you need. Can be exhausting sometimes can't it?

Not having had TX of any kind (yet) I can't answer your questions personally but I'm sure there will be someone reading who will be able to shed some light on your issue. If all else fails, I'd be tempted to test, but it is entirely a personal choice! I have left a couple of links for you to see if you can get any answers there.

* Negative Cycle Follow up Questions ~ *CLICK HERE

*Peer support (Post Tx) ~* CLICK HERE

Keep us posted hun, and lots of luck,

Sue xx


----------



## Hells Bells (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi well Im still waiting for something to happen! its now 43 days since last af so that makes it 2weeks late!
I have done test and its a BFN so god knows whats going on in there.  Ive got lower back ache and keep getting mild cramps but nothing like I normally feel when Im due AF!
I called the hospital and she said it could be to do with the failed IUI but its not common its more likely to happen to IVF treatment.  She also said it could be to do with stress but Ive been the least stressed ive been since we started the whole baby journey! and ive never missed a day!
If still nothing by next week ive got to test again!
helen


----------



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi just wanted to say I had a break inbetween treatment and my period was 2 weeks late I was the same up and down did test came up neg In my case i think it just my body getting back to normal after injections. But hey fingers crossed you never know keep us updated keepin my fingers crossed for you xx


----------

